# fragrance and color question



## SteveO (Apr 14, 2009)

I made my first batch of soap with no colors or fragrances. I would like to make another batch this weekend and want to add color and fragrance but I did not get any ordered yet. Is there anything else I can use like warming oils from Walmart or food coloring that's easily obtainable?
Thanks,
Steve


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

I would not use food coloring, as I've had friends that tried it and got color on their hands when they used the soap, but I think they used a lot. 

Some things that can be used for color:
Chocolate powder - I use in a portion of my soap to swirl in a chocolate color
Paprika
Cinnamon
colored powdered clay
Ground Calendula or Chamomile gives a little yellow color
Ground sage for some green

Although I haven't tried it, I've been told you can use orange juice in place of your water to get a light orange color.

Dawn


----------



## Mistyf (Apr 4, 2008)

I would not use any fragrance oils, unless you are certain that they are skin safe. Michaels carries soap fragrances, if you have one near you. Otherwise, I would wait until I could get some that was specifically meant to be used in soap.

Be careful too, because not all candle fragrances are skin safe either. As far as colorants, if you have any micas or ultramarines, or oxides, they can be used. Clays can be used too. There are some wonderful colors of clays.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Do not use warming oils from WalMart. They are not skin safe. There are plenty of colorants you can find in your kitchen. When using ground spices, I'll warm the spices in some oil, then strain the spices out of the oil.

Here is a list of natural colorants.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Not sure if the scents from Michaels will work in CP. Most of the craft stores sell the stuff made to use with Melt & Pour. Be sure and read the label to see if it is usable in CP. You can buy a bit of Essential Oil at health food stores, but you will pay and arm & a leg for it---last time I checked it was like $9.00 for a .25 oz bottle!!!!!! And you would need a couple of bottles for a 1 pound batch of soap.


----------



## DYngbld (Jun 16, 2009)

We used 1oz of Peperment essential oil, (from whole foods) in a 4 lb batch of CP soap. It is wonderfull. I have it in the closet setting up, it smells nice.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

You can probably get lemon, sweet orange, and lavender essential oil at your local drug store or health store. You may be able to buy colored cosmetic clay from the health store as well. I use French green clay or rose clay to make soaps a soft pastel color.


----------

